# Isopods sharing enclosures



## Synapze (Feb 28, 2021)

Can Porcellio laevis 'Dairy Cow' and Porcellionides pruinosus ' Powder Orange' isopods share a single large enclosure? I would be removing excess adults as needed.


----------



## GreenAcresInverts (Apr 19, 2021)

I had both in one of my roach bins.  The dairy cow are so prolific that they out competed the powders.


----------

